# Band sponsorships



## riVOLTA (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Im new here to the site but I thought I would offerthis for you all. I'm working on a band sponsorship program, where they get free shirts for all members and a page on my website about them and whatnot. In return they sport the gear and give out flyers and cards at all their shows and to friends. I am talking with my first band right now. I will let you all know of developements and how much it seems to help business.

riVOLTA!


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

Why not sell to the bands directly?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

lawaughn said:


> Why not sell to the bands directly?


 
 
Because everybody likes FREE!!!

They will probably be more inclined to help you get the word out if you can give out some swag! If they have to buy it like everybody else, then they wouldn’t have much reason to care about your stuff.

I’ve actually had the same thought myself, with local R&B and Hip Hop artists, after reading about dirtbag clothing and the bands that wear their stuff. I think they sell the stuff to the bands at cost though. I wouldn’t be opposed to giving some stuff to local artists to be seen in. Good ones anyway!

I’m also thinking about giving some nice packages to some of the local professional athletes. Just to help get the word out. I’d send them a few things in a nice custom box, along with some brochures and contact info. It couldn’t hurt to have Steve McNair seen at the mall with my shirt and hat on! (if he wore it, AND they don't release him)


----------



## riVOLTA (Apr 16, 2006)

lawaughn said:


> Why not sell to the bands directly?


Well the band is definately more inclined to promote if they are "sponsored" by your company. How much does a shirt cost you? Less than 5 dollars to make and supply. Giving a band $25-50 worth of your product will bring in more business and name recognition that it is worth. I have a band I am working on sponsoring right now, and they have my banner on their myspace. It alone has given me a glorious amount of hits, and once the products are ready to be sold, I'll report what kind of sales it brings in.

I realize that I need to take somewhat of a hit in the beginning to get my name out, but it will pay off in the end.

riVOLTA


----------



## innercityskyline (Jan 7, 2009)

hey i saw you were looking into band sponsorships. my band is lopoking at their sponsorship options and came across yours. our myspace is *** and our ep is being produced by the legendary Ed Taylor and Bob Hoppa @ White Falcon REcording Studios. so if you a need to hear music b4, it should be up by the end of the month. please contact me. 
thanks
drake


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Make sure it's a band and people you can trust. So many people want something for free and they won't honor their part of the deal. Just make sure your both on the same page.


----------



## xcosmonautxmars (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey man what's up? My name is Mario and i play guitar in a band called Not Here Now. I've been looking into sponsorships so send me an email at [email protected] so you can talk to me about what you wanna do and stuff. the band's url is Not Here Now on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## K Chez (Jun 11, 2008)

Ahh-to be young and naive. Here's what's going to happen-you're going to put out money to give bands free merch to sell, which they pocket the money from. They will "promote" your co. to who? Other bands also looking for the same deal, more than likely. I've been a screenprinter and in touring bands for for over 25 years, my advice - don't expect to make big money off of bands unless your doing work for national level acts. At the lower levels that niche is wrought with lowballers.

"Make sure it's a band and people you can trust. So many people want something for free and they won't honor their part of the deal. Just make sure your both on the same page."

How would you track their "promotion" of your company?


----------



## Souls (Aug 5, 2009)

Bands always want free ****. i toured for years - took anything i could get, honestly. but when it came down to it, unless it was really awesome. we or anyone we knew didn't really care about helping the company out as much as we liked the free stuff. i would say still go for it because even if you get one customer, its one you didn't have before. but i wouldn't hold my breath for the bands to be bringing you waves of business.


----------



## Javiergil1910 (Feb 4, 2009)

riVOLTA said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Im new here to the site but I thought I would offerthis for you all. I'm working on a band sponsorship program, where they get free shirts for all members and a page on my website about them and whatnot. In return they sport the gear and give out flyers and cards at all their shows and to friends. I am talking with my first band right now. I will let you all know of developements and how much it seems to help business.
> 
> riVOLTA!


Thanks for posting this. I have had a lot of questions on this so it's been interesting reading everyone's responses.


----------



## jacobpierce (Aug 30, 2009)

I've done a sponsorship with a band, and a few other individuals. The deal I set up was 30% off and free shipping. So basically I'm giving them the shirt for around 8-10 bucks. Which isn't too bad, and I've found that works and they're not too bummed about paying the price for 'em.


----------



## adam.smsg (Oct 22, 2009)

I never quite thought of this. Sounds like a good idea. I know quite a few friends in bands... TOO many even. I may see what I can do with this.


----------



## benthomas (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi,

Sponsorship with a band is a really good idea as the number of prints would be limited and manageable too.
Thanks for sharing your experience.

Regards
Ben Thomas


----------



## tameeka (Dec 30, 2011)

Conscious Mind Records would be interested in a possible t-shirt sponsorship. Where can I see your designs? Please email me at [email protected] for more info and links to our music. We are based in Orlando, FL.


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

I thinks it's a decent idea .. Maybe if they like the prints they'll order more and pay for them .. 

Are you printing or just selling?


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

Why not create their own shirt for these bands to SELL? No band hawks products better than their own products. I do small shirt runs for bands every month, they love to give them out to the ladies, and sell them to the dudes! They're all trying to sell a CD anyway, help them make money...

-dANNY8bALL
www.sanjosescreenprinting.com


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

if the band had a website, i'd cut them a deal on shirts that could be bought off that site. for the members, a shirt or two for free. i'd hit a couple of shows and give a few shirts away to some hotties willing to model them on the spot so i could snap a few pics for a blog. those girls may even wear the shirt again at some other gig. bands typically have sad, alcoholic female friends that hit their shows at least every now and then, so they're likely to buy it to support the band. selling shirts at a show is something i'd definitely do myself as everyone i know in a band is stoned and/or drunk by their second set. if the band is up for it, a free shirt goes to the craziest thing a girl will do onstage or a really quick karoake song with the band, basically a bunch of women screaming to be heard. or a giveaway for whatever reason. 

i wouldn't go into the hole too much, though, and i would expect that everything i sold would *not* result in sales, one of those hope for the best, prepare for the worst scenarios. if nothing else, you should get into the show without paying a cover and likely will have a great time.

while you're there, that's a good time to talk to the bar owner or manager. these guys sometimes sell shirts with the bar's name on them, have staff or sponsor a pool, dart or softball team. if you can do banners, that might work out, too. it's not all just about the band and their drunken audience, try to make a couple of bucks and potential clients while having fun and staying relatively sober, in other words don't be a prude, but don't be mopping up your puke with your own t-shirts, either. 

in all, i doubt there's going to much profit in it given the time invested unless you're lucky like mmoguls and hook up with a band that's serious about their music, though you can make some contacts in the process, sell enough to break even, and have a blast. it beats sitting around the tv on saturday night.

why don't strip clubs ever have live bands? that sounds like a riot....


----------

